# Structure in water



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

What is the structure in the bay between Gulf Power and 3 Mile Bridge? It looks like a cement foundation for something, just standing there by itself. This is a probably a stupid question, but I've only lived here for about 5 years and never bothered asking. Does it hold fish?


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

*Muscogee Wharf*

Muscogee Wharf


http://home.mchsi.com/~jerrym151/Continued/SouthernStates3.htm


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Muscogee Wharf*

Thanks for the pictures.

My late In-laws were both Pensacola natives and they remembered the wharf when it was a bustling operation. My FIL spoke of it often. C2


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Oh wow, that's awesome. Thanks for the input.


----------



## jmsiv (Oct 13, 2011)

I've lived in Ferry Pass over 30 years and fly over that area almost daily and never even noticed it and I had no idea that business was once there.

Thanks for the post. That's some cool local history.


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

ive ALWAYS wondered but never asked.

thanks


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

It sure oughta hold fish.
A lone structure in 20 feet deep water... :thumbsup:
http://mapserver.mytopo.com/homepag....mytopo.com/homepage/index.cfm&latlontype=DMS


----------

